# twilight zone sounds



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I need the theme music to the twilight zone... and the intro with Rod Sterling.. talking about a dimension in time.......
I've looked around but had no luck. HELP


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here you go:

YouTube - Twilight Zone?theme opening)

*WHEN ALL ELSE FAILS ALWAYS CHECK YOUTUBE*


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

that is ABSOLUTELY perfect !!! Now... how to I capture that audio. Need that on a cd!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

You can also get it off iTunes, I believe.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You should be able to capture it with GoldWave or audacity.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I tried audacity but it didn't work !!! Anyone have another suggestion?
I did RECORD it from the speakers but the quality isn't there.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try this:

Wave MP3 Editor - FREE DOWNLOAD - audio editing at its best!

If you scroll down the page you'll see a trial version of it. You can then record the sound from the youtube video as it plays by using the "Stereo Mix" setting.


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

check out zamzar.com
you put in the URL of whatever it is you want to convert, select the format you want it in, and they e-mail the link to download the converted file. 
I convert youtube videos to mp3s all the time.


----------



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

I've used the TotalRecorder utility for years and it works great: Sound recording tools: Total Recorder - captures any audio from the Internet, records audio from CD, microphone, line-in, converts any sound formats to WAVE and MP3


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

jlb307 said:


> check out zamzar.com
> you put in the URL of whatever it is you want to convert, select the format you want it in, and they e-mail the link to download the converted file.
> I convert youtube videos to mp3s all the time.


What UouTube URL do you use with ZamZar? I just tried the url for the Twilight Zone video above, and it said that they don't accept that URL.


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

I used this URL:
"www.youtube.com/watch?v=tifmqKz34V4&feature=related"

Make sure when you go to zamzar that you click on the "Download Videos" tab. I just tried it and it worked no problem.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Ah. That's why. I was using the "Convert Files" tab.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

GREAT ! Thank you sooooo much. This is a great site..... didn't know about it !


----------

